# A mobile phone company has taken my money



## Orga (9 Mar 2008)

Hi everyone, here's my story:

Took out a mobile phone with one of the main Irish companies - pay monthly.
They made a mistake (that they have admitted) in January where they took over 100euro from me when they shouldn't have.
They haven't given it back yet.
I'm sick in the teeth from contacting them. 
They keep promising they will refund it - nothing so far - 8 weeks on.
I'm a patient man but Monday ends the patience.

If the money isn't back in my account on Monday I'm going to contact the managing director of the company by phone (you can find directors' names through the CRO and then their private address through directory inquiries) and tell him that he has 24 hours to effect a refund and then I'm going to start picketing in front of his house.

What would you suggest as compensation in this matter?


----------



## Crugers (9 Mar 2008)

Under the direct debit scheme guarantee your bank, the paying bank, should refund you your funds and then pursue the originators sponsoring bank.
Easier said than done but if you have evidence of the company admitting the error it will help.

From Direct Debit Scheme Rules @ 
_"...If it is established that an unauthorised Direct Debit was charged to your account, you are guaranteed a prompt refund by your Bank of the amount so charged..."_


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Mar 2008)

Rather than trying to phone the CEO it would be best for you to contact an organisation such as www.consumerconnect.ie or follow a claim through the


----------



## S.L.F (9 Mar 2008)

sueellen said:


> Rather than trying to phone the CEO it would be best for you to contact an organisation such as www.consumerconnect.ie or follow a claim through the



I think you are right about this but I think Orga's way would be more fun.


----------



## Orga (9 Mar 2008)

Folks, I appreciate the advice and I intend to also:

1. Lodge a complaint with the ODCA
2. Lodge a complaint with the telecoms regulator
3. Lodge a complaint with the bank
4. Lodge papers with the small claims court


I've changed my mind about the picketing - instead of doing it personally I'm going to employ people to picket the home of each director of the company until the matter is resolved. The cost is not an issue.

An analogy:

A man walks up to you in the street and takes your money without telling you, you find out and ask them to return it, they promise to do so and say it will take time. You say ok. They do nothing. You contact them again. They say sorry again and promise to return your money. They do nothing. You contact them again and they say sorry again. They promise to look into it. They don't get back to you. You contact them again. They say sorry and promise faithfully to return your money that they took 2 months ago. They don't return your money.

If none of the above steps produce a resolution within 48 hours I will join the directors of the company in court proceedings to recover my money and I will ask the Gardai to investigate the matter.


----------



## Orga (12 Mar 2008)

Made phone call Monday as money not in the account - outlined the above scenarios, particularly the picketing of the directors' homes, money was put directly into my account by that evening - sorted!


----------



## Complainer (30 Mar 2008)

Orga said:


> If the money isn't back in my account on Monday I'm going to contact the managing director of the company by phone (you can find directors' names through the CRO and then their private address through directory inquiries) and tell him that he has 24 hours to effect a refund and then I'm going to start picketing in front of his house.


You won't get any address from directory enquiries. If you give them a name and address, and the person is not 'unlisted', then you will get a phone number.


----------



## MandaC (31 Mar 2008)

A companies office search will show up the Directors private addresses.


----------



## Lauren (31 Mar 2008)

Orga said:


> Made phone call Monday as money not in the account - outlined the above scenarios, particularly the picketing of the directors' homes, money was put directly into my account by that evening - sorted!


 
Nice one...gentle persuasion...I like it


----------



## Orga (3 Apr 2008)

Lauren,

Patrick Swayze's character in "Roadhouse", "Be nice, until it's time to not be nice!"


----------

